# Tenor High F's



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Many tenors including leggieros don't even attempt high f's.Sometimes tenor high f's sound freakish and screamy.I was listening to up and coming new tenor Anrdew Owens who has an excellent high f that sounds masculine and not freakish.Someone asked him how he does it and he says he adds more chest or mixed register to his head voice.

I have to commend any tenor that can sing high F's or do coloratura above Tenor C up to High F.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

High F? Wow, never heard one. Pavarotti said of the "mere" high Db that it was an inhuman sound that only an animal should make :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> High F? Wow, never heard one. Pavarotti said of the "mere" high Db that it was an inhuman sound that only an animal should make :lol:


Rossini was even more radical, saying that a tenor high C sounded to him like the cry of a pig being slaughtered.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

High Bb is the highest I've reached, and that was 10-11 years ago in college. If I tried that now, I think someone might call the police.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly, I don't understand this obsession with high notes, male or female. I'm not sure I even like them all that much. I'm more interested in the whole package.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Rossini was even more radical, saying that a tenor high C sounded to him like the cry of a pig being slaughtered.


HAH! That's funny considering Zelmira and Semiramide have the most ridiculous tenor roles..I've never heard so many high D's in my life.



dmg said:


> High Bb is the highest I've reached, and that was 10-11 years ago in college. If I tried that now, I think someone might call the police.


Like a Bb5? I can hit a C6 in a strong falsetto on a good day, usually it's an A that sounds the best though. I'm a "tenor" in choir, but I haven't been taking voice lessons so I can only hit up to maybe a G4 on a great day, i've gone to a Bb full voiced before, I hope I can extend my range, or at least get good quality with what I have when I start music school

Anyways the high F is the highest in standard repertoire (I puritani-Bellini) and I was actually listening to one the other day that was great,






Nicolai Gedda of course...him, Christ Merritt, Rockwell Blake, Juan Diego, Bonisolli etc. had/have just incredible upper range.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Even though I'm a leggiero tenor I hope to one day be able to sing bass.That probably isn't realistic but i'm allowed to dream.I can go down to F2-G2.I like high notes and coloratura but sounding freakish and screamy can be avoided if you bring more mixed voice into your upper range.Dramatic Tenors have a tendency to avoid Tenor High C's in performances.





 The best high F I have ever heard from a tenor.


----------

